# Fiji



## Sara Jones

*Moderator note:* *For information about island genders (and prepositions, too) please see* *the* Pays/Countries *thread* *from our Resources subforum. Making a list of different islands and their gender is out of the scope of this forum, so we have closed this discussion... but we have left it visible, since it may be useful to others in the future.*

I'm making a list of countries. Do island countries even have a gender? In the dictionary it doesn't say which gender Fiji (Fidji) is.


----------



## XPditif

Hey. 
I thought this was irrelevant in english.
Oh, you must be speaking in french!
It depends:
Fidji are "les îles Fidji" (fem pl), but Indonesia is "l'Indonésie".
Hope you're happy with that...


----------



## SwissPete

Have you seen this site?


----------



## timboleicester

XPditif said:


> Hey.
> I thought this was irrelevant in english.
> Oh, you must be speaking in french!
> It depends:
> Fidji are "les îles Fidji", but Indonésia is "l'Indonésie". But, strictly speaking, the "*noms propres" haven't got a gender*,
> it's just they are used with specific articles (la France, le Portugal).
> Hope you're happy with that...


 
This is in fact not the case as all nouns proper or othrwise have a gender. How else would we know what adjectives to add to them? La Belle France, Le Portugal fut bombardé.....etc.

As for "Fidjii" I believe it is masculine plural....


----------



## XPditif

Ah, so my mistake:
All nouns have gender.
But the fact that gender is retroactively decided in a lot of cases -- or is undetermined in the case of family names -- made me thought incorrectly.
Thanks for your understanding.
Voilà!


----------



## LILOIA

In the case of _"Les îles Machin"_, c'est toujours féminin pluriel (Les Caraïbes, les Iles Caïmans, les Hébrides ... ) because the word îles is féminin pluriel.


----------



## xtrasystole

Pourtant _'*le* Japon'_ est une île...


----------



## timboleicester

LILOIA said:


> In the case of _"Les îles Machin"_, c'est toujours féminin pluriel (Les Caraïbes, les Iles Caïmans, les Hébrides ... ) because the word îles is féminin pluriel.


 
j'ai lu ceci:- "Fidji est actuellement suspendu du Forum pour son refus d’organiser des élections démocratiques cette année"

suspendu..... l'absence d'un accord fait penser non?



xtrasystole said:


> Pourtant _'*le* Japon'_ est une île...


 
...et *le* Samoa ce qui est bel et bien une ile!


----------



## XPditif

Il y a une différence entre Fidji, et les Fidji.
Dans ton exemple, ont aurait surement dit "les Marquises sont suspendues..."


----------



## xtrasystole

timboleicester said:


> j'ai lu ceci:- "Fidji est actuellement suspendu du Forum pour son refus d’organiser des élections démocratiques cette année"
> 
> suspendu.....  l'absence d'un accord fait penser non?


It seems to me that when _'les îles'_ is implied, _'Fidji'_ is plural feminine (most of the time I would say). And this is the case whenever _'Fidji'_ is preceded by the article _'*les*'_ --> _'Les Fidji sont actuellement suspendues'_  (= _'les (îles) Fidji sont suspendues'_). 

But without 'les', _'Fidji'_ is masculine. 

In fact, in your example timboleicester, I understand _"l'archipel de Fidji est actuellement suspendu"_ (archipel: masculine).


----------



## LILOIA

J'ai parlé des îles (archipel), pas d'un pays qui est aussi une île : on ne dit pas l'île Japon, ni l'île Indonésie...
Et je trouve les îles Samoa, pas le Samoa (ou alors sous-entendu l'archipel des Samoa ?)


----------



## xtrasystole

Si tu utilises la forme *l'île + Nom* ou la forme *les îles + Nom*, l'ensemble est obligatoirement féminin puisque l'accord se fait sur _île_ qui est féminin. 
Mais je ne crois pas que c'était la question posée au début.


----------



## LILOIA

Sara Jones said:


> I'm making a list of countries. Do island countries even have a gender? In the dictionary it doesn't say which gender Fiji (Fidji) is.



Ben ... si, c'est justement la question que Sara Jones a posée. Et je répondais à timboleicester (sur le Samoa), nos messages se sont entrecroisés.
If I was to make a list of countries, I would write : Iles Fidji


----------



## timboleicester

xtrasystole said:


> Si tu utilises la forme *l'île + Nom* ou la forme *les îles + Nom*, l'ensemble est obligatoirement féminin puisque l'accord se fait sur _île_ qui est féminin.
> Mais je ne crois pas que c'était la question posée au début.



Voilà...tout à fait!


----------



## xtrasystole

Et que dire de _'Porto Rico'_ ? C'est une île, et pourtant il me semble qu'il s'agit bien d'un nom masculin. Non ? 
_"Porto Rico est peuplé de 4 millions d'habitants"_.


----------



## OLN

xtrasystole said:


> Et que dire de _'Porto Rico'_ ? C'est une île, et pourtant il me semble qu'il s'agit bien d'un nom masculin. Non ?
> _"Porto Rico est peuplé de 4 millions d'habitants"_.


peut-être associé à _puerto_, nom masculin   -- pourtant on dit _le_ Sierra Leone

Plus sérieusement : les îles-états sont masc.-neutres pour la plupart.
Ne pas oublier que le masculin est le neutre du français.

Madagascar est une île et on dit *à* Madagascar sans article. 
Cuba, Chypre, Taïwan, Haïti suivent la même tendance. Singapour, cité-état, autre exemple.
Digression : Djibouti, autre état-cité, n'a pas d'article.

Maurice est une île et les Français n'arrivent pas à lui donner un nom de pays (Mauritius) ; nous continuons à dire _l'Ile Maurice_ (terme géographique) au lieu de _(la république de) Maurice_ sans article.
On dit les Seychelles, les Maldives  -- historiquement des noms géographiques d'îles-colonies et non de pays.

 Et on dit *la* Crète ! 
----------------
Pour aider Sara, longue liste ici.
Le pays *Fidji *n'a pas d'article d'après cette source, et s'accorde au masculin.


----------



## xtrasystole

OLN said:


> Maurice est une île et les Français n'arrivent pas à lui donner un nom de pays (Mauritius) ; nous continuons à dire _l'Ile Maurice_ (terme géographique) au lieu de _(la république de) Maurice_ sans article


Je ne suis pas tout-à-fait d'accord. Il est correct et naturel de dire en français : _'aller à Maurice'_. 
_'L'été dernier, nous sommes allés à Maurice et à la Réunion'_.


----------



## Tarto

Pour ajouter encore un peu de confusion : le Japon n'est pas une île mais un archipel


----------



## Sara Jones

It looks like the official name of a country can be a different gender than the way its name is commonly said.  I didn't know the answer to this question would be so complex.

The list link from OLN is wonderful!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## timboleicester

Tarto said:


> Pour ajouter encore un peu de confusion : le Japon n'est pas une île mais un archipel


 

un archipel de quoi exactement?


----------



## Tarto

Un archipel est un ensemble d'îles, il est donc inutile de préciser (dire "un archipel d'îles" est de l'ordre du pléonasme).


----------



## Cari-Cappuccina

Sara Jones said:


> It looks like the official name of a country can be a different gender than the way its name is commonly said. I didn't know the answer to this question would be so complex.
> 
> The list link from OLN is wonderful!
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


 
The gender of a country doesn´t change. A republic will always be femenine, an island as well. e.g. Puerto Rico is maculine since its formal name is the *Commonwealth of Puerto Rico,* en français un *État libre associé. *But if you talk about the Island of Puerto RIco, then that's another thing. You can refer to it as the island, archipelago or the state, and the gender must go accordingly.

Fidji is formally known as la *République des îles Fidji*.


----------



## timboleicester

Cari-Cappuccina said:


> The gender of a country doesn´t change. *A republic will always be femenine, an island as well*. e.g. Puerto Rico is maculine since its formal name is the *Commonwealth of Puerto Rico,* en français un *État libre associé. *But if you talk about the Island of Puerto RIco, then that's another thing. You can refer to it as the island, archipelago or the state, and the gender must go accordingly.
> 
> Fidji is formally known as la *République des îles Fidji*.


 
I feel that the point is being overlooked somewhat. 

Cuba is a republic but one would say

Cuba est grand..... pas grand*e* (or would you?)


----------



## Cari-Cappuccina

Mais on dit: Cuba est très belle, no?


----------



## LILOIA

You are right, it's complex ! You better see this link :
http://www.bertrandboutin.ca/Folder_151_Grammaire/E_c_noms_geo.htm#_ÎLES_ET_ARCHIPELS


----------



## Croesus

Is it not more simple than this?  Countries ending in E are feminin, others are masculin.  République/îles are feminin so it is always La République de......

Are there exceptions to this rather simplified rule?


----------



## timboleicester

Croesus said:


> Is it not more simple than this? Countries ending in E are feminin, others are masculin. République/îles are feminin so it is always La République de......
> 
> Are there exceptions to this rather simplified rule?


 
oui il y en a....

Le Mexique


----------



## xtrasystole

Le Mozambique. Le Zimbabwe. Le Cambodge. Le Bélize...


----------



## OLN

Cari-Cappuccina said:


> Mais on dit: Cuba est très belle, no?



Ne pas confondre l'île et l'état qui porte le même nom


----------



## timboleicester

LILOIA said:


> You are right, it's complex ! You better see this link :
> http://www.bertrandboutin.ca/Folder_151_Grammaire/E_c_noms_geo.htm#_ÎLES_ET_ARCHIPELS[/quote
> 
> Et pour ceux qui porte un ? on n'a pas ecore décidé.
> 
> J'adore Hawaii, malgré le fait qu'il fut bombardé par les japonais....
> qu'elle fut bombardée
> 
> Ca doit etre l'un ou l'autre non?


----------



## Kajeetah

On ne dit pas "Aller *à* Maurice", on dit "Aller *chez* Maurice." 
Sérieusement, je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire "je suis allé *à *Maurice", en tout cas si ça se dit, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit correct.


----------

